# Looking for information on Von Haus Hans German Shepherd



## Lippi (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, new member here. 

Could anyone give some information about Von Haus Hans German Shepherd? Any information about them would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Not well versed in show dogs. However, I looked at the website and found it a total turn off. I'd expect each and every breeding male/female to be Sch 3 titled for the prices they're asking. Are you looking for a show dog as opposed to a working line dog? Are you planning to show? Looks like all of the titles are done in Germany and they import all of their dogs. I'd want to get one from someone who has gotten their hands dirty and actually done the work. From just the website, it sounds like the breeder thinks it's exceptional for a show dog to have a Sch. title, but any dog bred in Germany is supposed to have a Sch. title. I don't know... my personal opinion would be to keep looking. However, it's not worth much. (my opinion, that is!)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Home of German Shepherds 

Not sure if it's fair to say I hate the bold font on their main webpage  Probably not the best way to judge a breeder 

If you prefer the showlines to working, they are good looking dogs. Be best if someone who knows them personally (only good stuff on the main board, if you had issues they need to be in a PM).

Think it's like everything else in ANY breed we need to do all our research and learning on the front end... sure you looked at this already, right ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

*I* would definitely pass on them.....you should post exactly what you're looking for in a dog, there are a lot of great breeders and experienced owners who can help point you in the right direction.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

you live by me...i was wondering too what breeders the experts on here would recomend in Virginia..when i was looking this is who i was considering Sander-Haus Sander-Haus German Shepherds


----------



## Lippi (Aug 14, 2012)

@MaggieRoseLee : Yes i have done some research, thanks anyway for the link. 

The reason i asked about this breeder is because i live outside the US and ive been interested to get a show dog for a while now. 

Thank you all for the inputs, any other input will be very helpful and greatly appreciated.

Sorry for the bad english


----------

